# Melitta Barista TS Problem



## furiannn (Jul 14, 2019)

So I was performing my usual yearly clean of the insides as it gets absolutely disgusting in there, and when I placed it all back together, the machine now does not work properly.

It consistently states that there is not enough water in the tank after pressing any of the coffee buttons, despite the tank being full. It seems to flush the internal pipes fine, as there is water coming out into the tray at the back, but no coffee  .

The pump does sound like its running dry though, so not sure if its something to do with the tank now (I didnt do anything to it during the clean) or whats going on.

All other tubes seem ok too,

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## furiannn (Jul 14, 2019)

Figured it out, was the brewing unit that was completely clogged up with hard coffee! took that apart, cleaned out the perforated disc and all is working well again


----------

